# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa

## Shibly Jasaui Salem

deseo comprar maquina para hacer CUBOS DE ALFALFA. Por favor si me ayudan con alguna informacion de fabricas y telefonos para importar para el Peru de cualquier pais del mundo.De antemano muchas gracias. Me urge. sjasauiagro@hotmail.com mis telefonos son 3481297  celular 999585885Temas similares: Hacer lo que a uno le gusta: La clave para un  excelente negocio Maquina para extraer aceite de palta maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Maquina para la cosecha de esparragos blancos En Piura producirán insumo para hacer biocombustible

----------


## Jose Burlando

Shibly,
       Buenas tardes, tuvistes alguna respuesta de como conseguir esta maquinaria o de donde viene? 
gracias 
Jose

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Me interesa contactar con proveedor de máquina para pellet ó cubo de alfalfa.
Saludos cordiales. alpertaya@yahoo.es

----------

